# Sugar Cream Pie 1



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 9 inch pie crust
3/4 cup sugar
5 tbs flour
2 1/2 cups heavy cream at room temp
1 tsp vanilla extract
whole nutmeg

Pre heat over to 450 degs. prepare pie crust.

Place sugar and flour in the unbaked pie shell. Add cream and mix well using your fingers to slowly mix the dry and liquid ingredients. This will prevent the cream form whipping. Add vanilla extract to the mixture and continue stirring with your fingers. Grate nutneg over top. Bake 10 mins and the reduce heat to 350 degs and continue baking for 1 hour. 

NOTE: DO NOT OVER BAKE. The pie may appear runny but will set as it cools.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

YOUR KILLING ME.... dang...


----------

